# white spot



## john11783 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi
my parrot fish recently died of what i think was white spot but my Oscars seem unaffected (i have put treatment in the tank) ive read that it can be dormant it the tank and come back has any 1 any tips suggestions
thanks in advance


----------



## Rangga (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll try to answer, hopefully can be little bit help u. those parasite life's cycle has approximately bout 7 days in tropical fish tank temperature. If they dont find a fishes in tank, young parasite still swimming in tank can be killed by formalin/ chlorine. we are also use Kalium Permanganat to wash a tank that was former by death fish.
I hope you are not confused with my language...


----------



## Rangga (Jul 24, 2010)

by the way in subtropical, those parasites has life cycle little bit longer. 2/3 times than tropical climate. at warm temperature they have a shorty life.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What kind of white spot? Do you mean ich or something else? Ich usually only kills the fish if it is on the fish's gills and hurts its breathing.


----------

